# Moon pies



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Does anyone have a recipe for moon pies, that they would be willing to share ??.
Thanks.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Are you going to want a recipe for Dr. Pepper next? :beer:


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

What's a Moon Pie?

Jock


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Very funny Suzanne LOL


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ONe of my farmers is selling moon pies at another market ....they are a chocolate sandwich with white goo inside.
THe cake is moist yet not crumbly. Actually pretty darn ok.

Are you looking for the kind with marshmellow, hard cracker and crisco icing....???


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Yes indeed, what is a moon pie?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Try looking at Top Secret Recipes or Copykat -- maybe they'll have something.

For those who don't know, Moon Pies are one of the glories of the American South. Sweeter than "sweet tea" and more ubiquitous that any one style of barbecue. Kind of a cookie sandwich, but sooooooo much more. The de rigeur accompanying beverage is Dr. Pepper soda.

(My teeth hurt just typing this.  )


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I get it now !! LOL, i didn't know that about the moon pie and dr.pepper combination before, you're right that would be way to much sugar all at once.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Are moon pies the same as whoopie pies?

Here's a link to Paula Deen's version: http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/reci..._21530,00.html

She calls them Two Brothers Chocolate Gobs. I've never tried her recipes, but a couple of Southern cooks I know tell me that they almost always work.

Here's another one in epicurious.com:
Whoopie Pies


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Moon pies & dr pepper .....how disgusting,,,,, can I buy them over here......


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Oh, Mike! I was devastated to see Pop Tarts in the Tesco in London in 1998, but the sight of Moon Pies would make very much more sad! What's next? Purple french fries and green ketchup? Some American imports are not worth the cultural degradation.


----------



## mike (Jan 24, 2003)

Mezzaluna....its true your nation is responsible for some terrible eating habits promoted worldwide making small children big....
although i am partial to KFC.
However talking to a lot of American chefs on this great site makes it very apparent that there is a lot of hard work going into some fantastic food over there. The imagination & flavour combinations going on north south east & west are a revelation to someone who is essentially backgrounded in French(ya boo)
cuisine. A day doesnt go by when im not inspired by something an American chef is doing.Its even more interesting than the Larousse Gastronomique. Dont put your cuisine down its up there with the best/
chow


----------



## star (Jul 18, 2003)

ok guy's 
i love moon pies but has aney one every nad a banna flip??
now those are relly good  

sorry but i hade to ask:bounce:


----------

